# Dtv Tivo Into Standalone?



## sk88smooth (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I have a GXCEBOT Tivo (DTV) and I was wondering if there is a alternate system I could load onto it, which would make it a stand-alone tivo... This may be far off, but I though i remembered in the past it being done! Thanks for the help as always!

-sk8


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

The DTiVo's don't have any compression hardware in them. There is no way to convert them to standalone.


----------



## james5901 (Mar 8, 2006)

It would seem to me that there is a way to do this. The box has all of the hardware that you would need. (And if not, somebody must know what hardware to install.) There is plenty of software that could replace the Tivo software. I'm no computer genius, but somebody out there must know how to do this.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

but the box DOES NOT have the hardware you need.
a Standalone Tivo has an ENCODER and a DECODER for recording then playing back mpeg2.
a Direct TV Tivo only has the DECODER because the signal is encoded at the source by DTV.
So all the programming knowhow in the world won't help.


----------



## james5901 (Mar 8, 2006)

gunnyman,
since you seem to know this much better than i do, is this a problem that is unique to the direct tv tivo? i have a tivo series 2 dvr that i would like to convert. does that have the necessary encoder?

maybe i am using the wrong terminology, but this is what i was thinking: is there a way to replace the tivo software on the machine with a separate piece of software to act as a standalone dvr?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no you can't for example install mythtv on a standalone tivo. It just won't work.


----------

